

I work for The Internet now - sciurus
http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/I_work_for_The_Internet_now/

======
dfc
Congrats Joey, I love git-annex[1]!

Let's make it a two year position and throw in Tahoe-LAFS/git-annex
integration;)

[1] and etckeeper, and mr, and moreutils...

Edit:

It occured to me that some people may not be familiar with the other projects
I mentioned:

etckeeper: git/bzr/hg for /etc and apt firendly
(<http://joeyh.name/code/etckeeper/>)

mr: easily manage a lot of repositories from multiple DRCSs git/bzr/hg/et al
(<http://joeyh.name/code/mr/>)

moreutils: an expansion pack for coreutils.
(<http://joeyh.name/code/moreutils/>)

Tahoe-LAFS: Cloud Storage for cypherpunks (<https://tahoe-lafs.org/trac/tahoe-
lafs>)

~~~
joeyh
Integration with Tahoe is not that hard... [http://git-
annex.branchable.com/forum/tips:_special__95__rem...](http://git-
annex.branchable.com/forum/tips:_special__95__remotes__47__hook_with_tahoe-
lafs/)

That could be improved as described here <http://git-
annex.branchable.com/todo/tahoe_lfs_for_reals/> ... probably only a day or
so's work.

~~~
dfc
Alright, if I get to dream big: pandoc[1] as a first class citizen in ikiwiki.

[1] Speaking of jgm have you seen his cloudlib project?

------
laurentoget
so...is it just me or is the internet a pretty cheap employer at $20k/year?

~~~
joeyh
It's also an employer that lets me live in a place where rent+utilities is
$1.5k/year.

Economically, I look at work I do on Free/Open Source software as an
investment in reputation capital. In this case past such investments paid off
with yet more work on FLOSS, which is a nice virtuous cycle to be in.

~~~
cgag
Do you have a blog post or something I can read about your living situation?
How do you manage to keep costs so low?

~~~
joeyh
I have not gone into details about my living situation online. Being happy to
live in the middle of nowhere helps; solar power and power efficient home
design helps too. :)

~~~
heretohelp
Can you at least give us some idea of whether you're in the first world or
not?

I'd love to know how you went about this.

~~~
liw
His blog (<http://joeyh.name/blog/>) has several posts about how he lives,
spread across the past few years. You'll have to search through them yourself,
sorry, but he's not a prolific writer so just browsing through the archives
should be easy enough.

------
josscrowcroft
Brilliant stuff!

You mention not making a Mac version - perfectly understandable - but will it
be usable on Mac in any way? Would be nice to sync files across computers!

~~~
obtu
He said no to iOS. I think git-annex already exists for Mac OS X, and the new
webapp, file watches, etc, probably will as well, though joeyh may rely on
other people for the packaging.

~~~
josscrowcroft
Oh I see - I read iOS as 'all Mac devices' for some reason. I'm sure it won't
be a huge big deal.

------
Apocryphon
For a moment I thought he meant he worked for ICANN.

------
equark
It's too bad Windows support is not a priority. Half the point of Dropbox is
to keep files synced across all computers.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Of the year funded by the Kickstarter project, Joey explicitly said he plans
to spend a month making it work on Windows. Much more of a priority than I
would have guessed at the beginning of the project.

------
AncientPC
I love the low tech video and hope this project takes off. However the biggest
issue I see is that git is terrible at handling binary data.

When checking out a repo, git pulls down the _entire history_. That means
binary files added and then later removed sit around forever bloating the
repository.

~~~
JoshTriplett
You should read more about how git-annex actually works. It doesn't track the
files in git; it tracks the presence and location of the files, and their
hashes. git-annex transfers the actual files around separately, tracks what
repositories have them, and ensures that enough redundant copies of those
files exist.

------
gringomorcego
Very interesting.

Reading this stuff kind of makes my heart swell up. For anyone who reads
cypherpunk stuff knows, this is the techno nomadic dream.

No big corp, no real worry about money, just sharing with the community.

